

Show HN: ATable - Interactive Javascript table component - jwoah12
http://jwoah12.github.com/aTable

======
bink-lynch
The examples link gives 404.

EDIT: The examples link in the body: "Check out the examples page for
ideas..."

~~~
jwoah12
Thanks. Fixed a couple minutes ago.

------
jwoah12
ATable author here. This is my first real open source project, so I'm looking
forward to any feedback I can get. This grew out of a project I was doing for
my current employer when I realized it might be helpful for other developers
as well. Thanks in advance for the feedback!

------
bink-lynch
Nice project. From what I can tell from the examples, you might need to add
right justification for numbers. Better would be to allow me to specify a
class array for a column so I can apply styles to the values returned.

~~~
jwoah12
Yeah, a big part of the next release will be a better way to add one's own
styling to the table. I like your class array idea. I'll also be sure to
change the default to right-justified for numbers.

